

No More FoundationDBs - skotzko
http://petabridge.com/blog/no-more-foundationdbs/

======
ricardobeat
I see blame given to Apple and FoundationDB, but isn't the message here
_choose open-source_?

~~~
teraflop
FoundationDB had a lot of open-source code on Github. Good luck finding a copy
now.

